# Case à cocher dans Word iPad



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai ouvert dans Word pour iPad un document Word contenant des cases à cocher.

Je n'ai pas trouvé comment cocher ces cases.

Est-ce possible (je précise que j'utilise la version gratuite) ?


----------

